# Netflix Basketball Movies?



## True4031

Anyone know any good ones? (Stream, not DVD)

Hulu movies as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Gonzo

I'm only going to list 30 for 30 documentaries:
Winning Time: Reggie Miller vs. New York
The Fab 5
Guru of Go
The Announcement


----------



## Dornado

Hoop Dreams is on netflix instant stream... that's a top 2 basketball movie ever in my mind (with Hoosiers).


----------

